# American Frog Day ~ 9/23/17



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

For more info, follow this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/313522-american-frog-day-2017-a.html

...


----------



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm excited!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The website will be updated with more information in the next coming weeks as things get more finalized.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Count me in for this event...


----------



## R_jay (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm so excited for this as I am just starting up in the hobby. Hope to have my vivarium set up by then! Oh AND I live on Staten Island! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

